# Bitsy Minnow for panfish



## steelmagoo

Does anyone have the same great results I get with Strike King Bitsy Minnow? I love these little things. When the crappie and gills get spread out in the summer I troll Bitsy Minnows at about 1.2 mph until I get a few fish in a particular area, then I stop and cast. For me it is very effective this time of year. My only complaint with the Bitsy Minnow is that the treble hooks are a little small for crappie, but perfect for gills. I've tried the Yo Zuri Beans, but they don't seem to work as well.


----------



## Quiver

I haven't tried that one yet.But I'm not sure if my 28# electric motor can hit 1mph.What size Bitsy Minnow do you prefer? Fished Mogadore on Sunday maybe that might have been something to use.


----------



## twistertail

I use them all the time for creek fishing and they work great. I love them also. My favorite is white. They work great in the creek when the water is a little stained, I think the rattles make a big difference. Works great for crappie and white bass in the spring at Deer Creek, I was catching fish at about a 2 to 1 ratio compared to my dad using a twistertail.


----------



## steelmagoo

I'm not really sure what size I have, I get them at Walmart and I've seen only one size, bitsy. I usually keep a couple white ones and a couple green/orange. They usually track nice and straight, unlike other micro crankbaits and plugs I've tried. I think my Minkota 44 lb motor moves a small boat at about 1.2 or less at lowest setting. Depends a little on how the boat is trimmed. To troll really slow I sometimes tip the motor (transom mount) so the prop is pointing up at an angle instead of straight back, or I'll back troll, or I'll drag a bucket.


----------



## Quiver

Thanks for the info on the Bitsy.I can probably pick up some speed trolling with the wind.Now that I know what a Bitsy Minnow is.I usually troll a quiver jig& minnow at Mogadore in the fall and do well on crappie.This might help with the fish that are now suspended in open water.


----------



## LakeRaider

Picked up 6 tonite at BP. Only size were 1/8 oz. $2.99 ea. Going to try them out tomarro nite.  LakeRaider<><>


----------



## chaunc

Anybody care to post a picture of one? I'd like to see what they look like.


----------



## steelmagoo

I couldn't figure out how to post a picture, so here is a link to a picture and article.
http://www.strikeking.com/journal/journal058-5.shtml


----------



## steelmagoo

I guess I DO know how to post a pic!


----------



## chaunc

Thanks. Whats it cost? Anybody getting redears with them?


----------



## elyfishingmaster

i think the one i bought at walmart was like 3.99 or something like that


----------



## MIKETORBECK

Bad Thing About That Lure Is You Gotta Watch Out For The Occasional Pesky Bass. Haha. I Have About 5 Of Them In My Tackle Box And Have Caught Bass Up To 3lbs With Them. Great Lure.


----------

